# VSL#3 in prescription or over the counter



## nrep (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm wondering if any of you have tried both prescription and over the counter VSL #3, and if you have found a different in effect between the twr, if you have noticed a difference in how VSL#3 versus other probiotics effect your body.Thanks!


----------

